# Is there any way of keeping hardtail alive on the beach?



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I caught about 2 dozen hardtails and a few ladyfish for bait on saturday and i was wondering how i could keep them alive for shark fishing at night. I don't really want to get an air bubbler. I kept a few in my bucket but they only lasted about 10 minutes. I was thinking about putting them in a mesh bag and anchoring then in deeper water. Maybe a stringer? Appreciate the help!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

You may try drillinga bunch of1" holes in a 5 gallon bucket and anchoring it some how. I've never tried it but it may work.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

thats the way i do it i have a large trolling bait bucket i use a piece of bamboo jam it in the sand and tie your bucket to it just dont overload you bucket with to much bait. a dozen hardtails tops that should work for you. good luck


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't think of that. It should work nicely. Thanks


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I've never tried this but just thinking it through in my head. You might try using a regular wire bait holding pen and getting a long dowel with a pointed end and running it through the trap and into the sand so that the surf wont move it. As long as you arent keeping the bait in there for over 12 or so hours they shouldnt get too beat up from the wire trap. May or may not be a good idea but thought I would throw it out there.


----------

